
Samsung’s new TV packaging can be recycled to make a cat house - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/17/21225013/samsung-cardboard-box-cat-house-serif-frame-sero-tv-packaging
======
quezzle
I’m reminded of packaging I’ve seen that claims to be environmentally friendly
because it can be crushed up to be smaller. Because smaller takes less space
which presumably takes less landfill.

Having said that, “recycling into a cat house” is probably just as valid as
thinking you’re recycling but it just gets sent to China and presumably
dumped.

~~~
thawaway1837
I think this is a far better idea than recycling.

Ok, maybe not the cat house one, which only applies to a few people, but the
book/magazine holder, for example, is something everyone could use.

I think more companies should look at making packaging that is functional in
itself, so it doesn’t get thrown away.

~~~
m-p-3
If you follow the 3R (Reduce, Reuse, Recycle), what Samsung accomplishes is
better than recycling as they are in order of importance.

It's still better to reduce the use of packaging when you can, but making it
reusable is a good thing.

------
Kaibeezy
cathouse (plural cathouses)(US, slang) A brothel.

Just sayin’

